# modules Perl introuvables

## bemixam

bien le bonsoir tout le monde !

voila mon probleme avec un petit truc en perl : 

```
bemixam@zero geronimo $ ./geronimo

  Can't locate Tk.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib/perl5/5.6.1/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.6.1 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl . Idle/ Idle/blib/arch/auto/Idle/) at Geronimo.pm line 29.

  BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Geronimo.pm line 29.

  Compilation failed in require at geronimo.pl line 24.

  BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at geronimo.pl line 24. 
```

et le meme probleme, mais cette fois-ci avec un emerge de frozen-bubble : 

```
root@zero bemixam # emerge frozen-bubble    

  Calculating dependencies ...done!

  >>> emerge app-games/frozen-bubble-0.9.3-r1 to /

  >>> md5 ;-) frozen-bubble-0.9.3.tar.bz2

  >>> Unpacking source...

  >>> Unpacking frozen-bubble-0.9.3.tar.bz2

  >>> Source unpacked.

  Can't locate SDL.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib/perl5/5.6.1/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.6.1 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl .) at -e line 1.

  BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at -e line 1.

  

      *** I need perl-SDL installed

  make: *** [dirs] Error 1

  

  !!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

  !!! Function src_compile, Line 2, Exitcode 2

  !!! (no error message) 
```

dans le doute j ai ajoute "tcltk" dans ma variable USE et j ai recompile perl

mais sans succes ....  

une idee ?

----------

## rac

Sorry to post in English in the French forum, but please try 

```
# emerge perl-tk SDL-sdlpl
```

----------

## bemixam

j ai deja essaye mais ca ne fonctionne pas  :Sad: 

les modules sont bien compiles mais c est le @INC qui n indique pas l endroit ou ils se trouvent !

je pense qu il faudrait modifier le @INC en rajoutant le bon PATH

mais je ne sais pas comment on fait ca.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i have already done this, but it doesn t works  :Sad: 

the Perl-modules are compilated but the @INC is false

so Perl can t t find the modules

i think that i have to modify the @INC and add the good PATH

but i don t know how i can do this !

----------

## rac

```
# emerge ExtUtils-MakeMaker

# emerge perl-tk
```

----------

## bemixam

merci, ca fonctionne  :Very Happy: 

-----------------------------

thanks, it works  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yak

Merci, ca fonctionne pour moi aussi.

(Sorry don't know much french, just stumbled here by searching)   :Smile: 

----------

